# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Soluções de arrefecimento. o Eco-cooler

## Joao Carlos Pereira

Alguem tem um eco-cooler? Será que pode informar-nos se:
È uma boa escolha como solução de arrefecimento?
Pode ser instalado fora (ao lado)da sump?
Quais os pontos fracos/fortes?
A unica marca que encontrei foi esta.
http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.com/coolers_2.php
Alguém sabe de marcas lowcost?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi João.

Sei que em termos de consumo de energia é dos baixos mas tem um pequeno se não a evaporação do teu aquario vai 3* do que tens no momento ,numa casa não é muito bom ter assim tanta evaporação. :Admirado:  

Mas a pessoa mais indicada para te falar dos pros e contras é o Machado de Sousa ele usa um no seu sistema de propagação na garagem. :SbOk:  


A meu ver a melhor escolha é por um sistema de arrefecimento na rua para não aquecer mais o sitio onde se encontra o aquario e tornar-se um ciclo vicioso.
Quem não poder faze-lo o melhor era mesmo um AC.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas Joao.
Primeiro nao existem Eco coolers low cost.
Existe apenas o Eco cooler Deltec.
Depois de o estudar com muita atenção posso dizer-te as varias conclusões a que cheguei.
1 - O eco coller ja existe á muito tempo, mas noutra area ( O ar condicionado).
No ar condicionado chamam-se torres de arrefecimento e servem precisamente para arrefecer agua (fluido de refrigeração secundario) de grandes sistemas de climatização - (centros comerciais, hospitais, etc).
2 -E sim, é facil fazer um replica do sistema.
3 - Espantosamente eficiente, com o consumo eletrico de 4 ventoinhas arrefeces 2000 de litros de agua.
4 - Ecologico - praticamente 100%
5 - Duravel e com baixo nivel de manutenção.
6 - Ja vi a funcionar, conheço quem o tenha e por isso esta minha intervenção esta baseada em factos concretos.

Pontos Negativos (tambem os tem, infelizmente)

1 - Nunca o coloquem numa divisão de uma casa ( habitada).
O sistema funciona provocando a evaporaçao do fluido (agua).
Quando numa sala, provocara o aumento dos niveis de humidade de uma forma brutal (acreditem), é insuportavel.
2 - Com a evaporação aumentara a reposição de agua de uma forma brutal tambem, assim como o aumento do calor nessa divisão.
3 - Sempre que o termostato liga o equipamento (eco) deve tambem fazer com que uma bomba envie agua para o sistema, quando se desliga deve cortar a agua, Isto porquê ???
Para não transformar o nucleo de Mesh do equipamento num filtro biologico (filtro de nitratos), causando problemas no sistema do aqua.
4 - As quatro ventoinhas fazem barulho, suportavel, mas bastante barulho.
5 - A instalação a uma distancia razoavel e no exterior é aconselhada, mas deve ser colocada em sitio muito seco e relativamente quente, para acelarar a evaporação e aumentar-lhe a eficiencia.
No entanto a distancia faz com que seja necessario uma bomba que vença esse problema e o tubo que leva e traz agua nunca deve ficar com agua, (para não estagnar) alem disso corres sempre o risco da agua aquecer nessa viagem, caso o tubo não seja bem isolado.

Espero ter ajudado um pouco, brevemente penço fazer um, se tiver tempo e paciencia.
Fica ao criterio de cada um, se vale o valor que eles cobram ou não.

Para construir um não se esqueçam que é necessaio: 
1 - Um nucleo de mesh com muitos metros.  
2 - 4 ventoinhas (se quiserem podem reduzir a 2)  
3 - 1 - Bomba - 
4 - 1 termostato digital fiavel para ligar e desligar    
7 - O plastico , PVC, Acrilico o que quiserem, para o corpo do equipamento
6 - O vosso trabalho  
7 - Mangueiras e isolamento 
8 - E por ultimo a incerteza se funcionará e se nao teria sido melhor comprar um da marca apesar de ter um preço inflacionado.


Jose Miranda

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  João

Não me vou adiantar muito sobre esta matéria até porque para utilização doméstica não faz sentido a utilização deste equipamento por variadissimas razões, além disso a capacidade de provocar ausencia de calor é muito baixa, ou seja poucos, mas mesmo muito poucos ºC consegues retirar á temperatura existente. Como o Rogério, referiu o Machado de Sousa tem um a funcionar, mas para se poder coabitar com o Eco Cooler no mesmo espaço, eu tive de dimensionar o sistema de ventilação com renovação de ar que está lá montado, tal como está num post que ele colocou aqui á tempos no fórum. Penso que não será a melhor opção para fazeres frente á subida da temperatura do teu aquário além de que lá em casa terias outros problemas mais graves  :Admirado:  

Um abraço

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas Joaquim`.
Permite-me discordar com a tua opinião sobre o baixar a temperatura poucos graus.
A verdade é que tem a capacidade de manter um sistema de 2000 litros e falemos dos sistema do Machado á temperatura de 25 graus gastando 80 w , isto é eficiencia ao mais alto nivel.
Tem é outros problemas sendo o principal a humidade brutal.

Jose miranda

----------


## António Vitor

Se colocares uma ventoinha decente eficiente por exemplo na sump de 50W acho que se tiveres aí uns 400 litros vais conseguir pelo menos que não passe dos 27 mesmo em dias quentissimos.

ok não vais usar toda a potencia da ventoinha no arrefecimento da água, parte do ar arrefece é o móvel...mas se apontares para água...

O problema é o ruido...se for dessas de alta rotação´...
não me importo isto não vai estar sempre ligado só qunado atinge a tal temperatura critica...


Isto não tem a mesma eficiência de uma dessas opções, mas funciona bem q.b. para não pensar em alternativas...

aumenta a humidade em casa?
Se tiveres uma casa ampla nem notas, e talvez melhore a qualidade do ar...
 :Big Grin: 

Junto ao mar tens mais humidade relativa no ar...e não é por isso que o ar não é mais saudável.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  José 

Podes discordar á vontade, é para isso que serve a liberdade de pensamento e por enquanto que eu saiba este fórum ainda mantém esse direito. Para teres a eficiencia que tem a montagem do Machado de Sousa, tinhas que ter as condições que ele tem naquele espaço e não me pareçe que alguém aceite de bom grado ter essas "imposições" em casa. Além disso é preciso ter em atenção as alterações ao nivel da %HR que pode ser prejudicial á saude de quem lá vive.

Um abraço

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas 
Claro, por isso é que se instala estes equipamentos na rua ou num local exterior á divisao habitada + o Machado só não o tem na rua por manifesta impossibilidade, como tu sabes.....
Agora a nivel de eficiencia isto é um equipamento muito bom, eu apenas discordei neste ponto.
Em tudo o resto estou de acordo.
Sou talvez a pessoa que melhor conhece este equipamento (Em portugal).
E conheço bem as suas potencialidades e defeitos e infelizmente o disparo na humidade é o pior.
Não se pode ter tudo de bom.

Jose miranda

----------


## António Vitor

Até parece que ficam com a humidade relativa a 100%, mesmo que isso acontecesse, que não acontece nunca nestas situações,não mataria ninguém, antes pelo contrário!

Porque existe entrada de ar várias em casa, chaminés,etc..etc...
portugal tem ar SECO, ciostuma ter, daí também que esse equipamento em portugal funciona melhor...

tudo o que é ventoinhas e efeito de evaporação tem alta eficiência em portugal, agora o nosso clima SECO, é MAU pode ser mau para a saúde...a nivel de doenças respiratórias...

Ar humido é EXCELENTE, nunca pensaram porque se faz vapores para os constipados e obstruidos nasalmente e não só?
 :Wink: 

Se aquilo te elevar o nivel da humidade em 10% é muito..

A natureza impede grandes desequilibrios, e se a casa ficar com maior humidade relativa, mais facilmente sai esta humidade para fora de casa para manter o equilibrio, só se conseguires tapar os buracos todos...

é apenas a minha opinião e acho que estão a fazer uma grande coisa da humidade relativa...

vão morar mas é para um país tropical, usualmente fica a 100% para perceberem o que é que é humidade a maisl...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Estou agora a lembrar-me de outra coisa, se se, aumentasse a humidade relativa em casa, a eficiência desse aparelho para reduzir a temperatura DECRESCIA, e isso brutalmente portanto....

Se a humidade relativa aumentar decresce a evaporação, nunca mas nunca conseguem aumentar mais de 10% a tal humidade relativa...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
Antonio
O problema é que a humidade estraga tudo e este equipamento produz realmente muita humidade, tornando uma sala desconfortavel.
Mas penço que a unica forma é vendo o seu efeito ao vivo.
Na saida de ar do ecocooler se colocares a mão, esta fica molhada a reposição de agua + do que triplica.
Quando te dizemos que a humidade dispara, acredita que é verdade, o equipamento funciona e baixa a temperatura,  provocando evaporação, Esse é o segredo.

Jose miranda

----------


## Jose Miranda

Mais
não te sei quantificar os niveis de humidade, (não usei nenhum equipamento para o medir) mas molha uma parede que esteja á frente da saida em 15/ 20 minutos.
Isso a  meu ver e sem me poder basear em factos cientificos é muita humidade.
Pelo menos para mim.
+ no sistema onde vi o equipamento a funcionar e onde o estudei, ao fim de algum tempo o ar tornava-se pesado e humido ( para não dizer desconfortavel) por isso é que teve de ser instalado um forte sistema de extração para resolver esse problema.

Baseado nestes factos não aconsselho a ninguem a sua instalação numa sala e muito menos num quarto..


Jose miranda

----------


## António Vitor

acredito que a humidade relativa á saida da coisa esteja perto dos 100%, do ar mesmo a 1 metro estará abaixo...

desconfortável?
isso só será pelas diferenças que podem existir entre as divisões e a rua o exterior. 

não acredito é que com as portas abertas haja assim tanta diferença...mais talvez com o exterior, mas só vendo isso a bombar...pode ser brutal!
e eu não estar a ver bem a coisa
 :Wink:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Para se ter uma opinião concreta e não influenciar os outros a tomar decisões que depois podem trazer maus resultados devemos comentar estas questões com conhecimento de causa e sempre com a verdade. Se este sistema fosse verdadeiramente uma revolução em matéria de "arrefecimento" de aquários já estaria divulgado e comercializado em grande escala e não era preciso vir a marca X a apresenta-lo até porque se trata do mais antigo método para se obter diferenças de temperatura, utilizado em refrigeração. A minha área de formação é a climatização desde á 25 anos e quem está nesta área sabe perfeitamente quais as vantagens e desvantagens deste sistema e os riscos inerentes a ele.
E já agora é aconselhavel que um sistema evaporativo com a finalidade deste seja colocado no exterior para obter melhores resultados, o que no caso deste equipamento não me pareçe a melhor opção porque a água é reintroduzida no sistema e vai transportar também a poluição circundante para o mesmo.
Cada um que tire as suas conclusões e arrisque se quiser.

Um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

A natureza já inventou este metodo há muito tempo...
porque razão nós suamos?
 :Wink: 

não conheço estes eco-arrefecdores, mas penso serem parecidos com uma torre de refrigeração, para arrefecer a água em LARGA escala é o metodo mais eficiente, sinceramente também acho que com uma ventoinha basta se o problema de temperatura não for muito grave...e depende da ventoinha.

Galinhas não é um chiller básciamente a mesma coisa?

gás aquece, evapora (arrefecendo o local) e depois arrefece noutro ponto ficando novamente liquido...
basicamente a mesma coisa. digo eu que não percebo nada disto...

----------


## Paulo Leal

Eu por mim fico como estou, 4 ventuinhas por cima do aquario  e mais 4 DIV na samp, ligadas a um transformador de 12 voltes, tudo controlado pelo regulador automatico "ATC-800". Até agora mantem o aquario dos 25 aos 26graus.

A humidade como descrevem em cima dentro de uma casa, é uma pessima ideia. Tanto para nos como para a propria casa.

digo eu  :Olá:

----------


## António Vitor

Por acaso fiz essa pergunta a uma médica, quando fui a uma consulta com a minha bébé...

disse que era um bocado indiferente...
http://www.youqa.com/diseases-condit...7-youqa-3.html

diz aqui que é mais dificil de respirar, tal como o ar quente, fica mais pesado o ar...
o problema é que ainda não acredito que aumente em muito a humidade relativa...por muito potente que seja não será uma torre de refregiração industrial...

agora a humidade corroe...em forma de vapor não creio muito...e com o calor...não deverá haver condensações

agora com o frio este cria condensações e isso para material electrico é mau
 :Big Grin: 

Mas também ninguém usa isto com o tempo frio...
hehehe

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Com os conhecimentos que tenho de ac e sabendo que o ecocooler se baseia no principio das torres de arrefecimento, o meu maior receio é precisamente a humidade.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, António

Um chiller e uma torre de arrefecimento não são a mesma coisa nem servem o mesmo principio, completam-se em algumas instalações.

Um abraço

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
1- Joaquim , parece que somos da mesma area e que temos +/- os mesmos anos de profissão.
2- Tu estiveste no estaminé do Machado, viste ele a manter 2000 litros de agua a 25ºgraus com o zingarelho e mesmo assim tens duvidas.
É obvio que cada caso é um caso e  á que ponderar sempre as opções.
Mas não usamos nós todos ventoinhas nos aquarios, O principio é o mesmo, O ecocooler é apenas muito mais eficiente.
Qual é o problema????
Se tens conhecimento de causa, Refrigeração/climatização Vai á garagem do Machado, estuda bem o equipamento, mede os parametros e tira as conclusões necessarias.
Ai com conhecimento de causa penço que poderás apresentar as tuas duvidas de forma mais concreta.
O tu achares que não funciona, isso não é nada....
Volto a repetir Conheço o aparelho por dentro e por fora e os seus resultados, Sou o unico que me dei ao trabalho de o fazer...
os resultados falam por si....Não faz milagres mas Resulta com uma eficiencia Optima.
Agora se falarmos de diferenciais de temperatura acima do normal com condições extremamente agressivas, então acho melhor que usem realmente um mini chiller.
Mas tendo em conta que muitos de nós usamos ventoinhas que consseguem manter a temperatura maxima em 28 graus no verão, com este zingarelho a temperatura baixara para os 26/25 graus.
Isso é optimo, penço eu.
È uma questão de ponderação.
Agora como é obvio, quem o quiser comprar deve ver o sistema a funcionar e adquirir o maximo de informações disponiveis, Não deve tomar um decisão precipitadas nem baseado apenas nestas interveções...
Mas isto aplica-se a tudo na internet.
A minha curiosidade acerca do sistema foi despertada quando li um livro de um autor conhecido do Hobby e que falava maravilhas do sistema...Dai o meu interesse.
Problemas com o sistema foi os ja enumerados.
Quanto a colocar o aparelho na rua basta usar a imaginação, pode sempre fazer-se uma caixa de proteção e colocar filtros de carvão activado nas entradas e esta resolvido esse problema.
Agora todos tem que ponderar bem sempre que compram algo caro e que pouca gente tem ou viu a funcionar.
Mas isto é um facto da vida....


Jose Miranda

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Boas
> 1- Joaquim , parece que somos da mesma area e que temos +/- os mesmos anos de profissão.
> 2- Tu estiveste no estaminé do Machado, viste ele a manter 2000 litros de agua a 25ºgraus com o zingarelho e mesmo assim tens duvidas.
> É obvio que cada caso é um caso e  á que ponderar sempre as opções.
> Mas não usamos nós todos ventoinhas nos aquarios, O principio é o mesmo, O ecocooler é apenas muito mais eficiente.
> Qual é o problema????
> Se tens conhecimento de causa, Refrigeração/climatização Vai á garagem do Machado, estuda bem o equipamento, mede os parametros e tira as conclusões necessarias.
> Ai com conhecimento de causa penço que poderás apresentar as tuas duvidas de forma mais concreta.
> O tu achares que não funciona, isso não é nada....
> ...


Boa noite, José

Fui eu quem mediu os parametros e fez o sistema de ventilação da garagem do Machado para que fosse suportável respirar lá dentro, por isso não preciso de comprovar a sua eficiencia, conheço-a directamente, aqui apenas dei uma opinião a um colega nada mais. 
Filtrar o ar exterior e aumentar a eficiencia deste tipo de produtos é facilimo para quem tem conhecimentos e formação a este nivel, só que não podemos esquecer que a maioria dos potenciais utilizadores deste e de outros equipamentos está limitado nesses conhecimentos logo utiliza o que lhe vendem da forma como vem construido, foi nessa prespectiva que comentei e entrei neste tópico. 
Por exemplo, no meu sistema não utilizo ventoinhas nem mini chilher nem eco cooler e a temperatura nunca ultrapassa os 26ºC.

Um abraço

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
Eu tambem sei que foste tu que instalas-te o sistema de ventilação e essa foi a razão para o meu comentario pois sei que conheces bem o sistema.
Penço que esta nossa "discução" deverá ajudar os outros elementos que estejam menos dentro do assunto e isso  é um facto positivo.
Como disse no principio se tudo correr bem deverei fazer um ecocoller e então apresentarei aqui os resultados.
Isto se não me der um ataque de preguicite aguda
Jose Miranda

----------


## António Vitor

já agora Galinhas divulga aí o teu segredo para manter os aquários frescos...

obviamente que um chiller e uma torre de refregiração não é a mesma coisa, estava a dizer que o principio é o mesmo...
do gás evaporar...no fundo o gás aqui é água e não um de refrigeração, que anda em ciclo dentro do chiller...

tal e qual como a nossa transpiração também o principio é o mesmo...suor a evaporar deixa a temperatura mais fria onde este se evapora...
ou não é assim?

ok, não é a mesma coisa, mas usa a mesma fisica dos materiais...

Acho que as pessoas são sempre mais inteligentes do que pensamos, gosto de pensar assim, que há aí gente bem melhor e mais inteligente que eu, portanto este sistema pode perfeitamente servir, as pessoas não são burras...podem adaptar aí algo xpto que resolva o problema da humidade...nunca se sabe...ou mesmo melhorar o conceito...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Boas
> Eu tambem sei que foste tu que instalas-te o sistema de ventilação e essa foi a razão para o meu comentario pois sei que conheces bem o sistema.
> Penço que esta nossa "discução" deverá ajudar os outros elementos que estejam menos dentro do assunto e isso  é um facto positivo.
> Como disse no principio se tudo correr bem deverei fazer um ecocoller e então apresentarei aqui os resultados.
> Isto se não me der um ataque de preguicite aguda
> Jose Miranda


Um abraço

Boa noite, José

Eu já fiz um sistema baseado no principio evaporativo, para aquários até com uma maior relação economia/desempenho do que no caso do Eco-Cooler, no entanto fica sempre limitado em termos de capacidade de arrefecimento. No meu brinquedo o consumo era de 47W no total o que é excelente mas o mais que conseguia era um diferencial de 4ºC isto em sistemas com 1500 litros e a quantidade de água evaporada é muita logo temos um custo adicional pois a OI gasta que se farta. Neste momento tenho A/C e está tudo resolvido.

Um abraço

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Desculpem meter-me na discussão, uma vez que não se está a falar de Ar condicionado, mas no teu caso, usas simplesmente o ar condicionado na sala?, está virado para a sump? pro vidro do aquário? Já ouvi histórias de vidros partirem por isso.
Em termos de consumo, o consumo do ar condicionado não se torna exagerado?
Obrigado e desculpem o off topic.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas Telmo
Eu tambem tenho o Ar condicionado.
E o problema é que no verão a conta de eletrecidade dispara.
Alem disso como não esta apontado directamente ao aquario o arrefecimento da agua é lento (arrefecimento indirecto).
Para ajudar instalei ventoinhas que injectam o ar frio na superficie do aqua.....
O problema é que isso é mais gasto de energia.
Dai a minha opção num sistema mais eficiente....Ecocooler ou chiller
Quanto a apontar o A/C ao vidro do aqua isso não é aconsselhavel, não é normal que haja problemas, mas as diferenças de temperatura podem causar o estalar de vidro.
Quanto a localização do A/C, o meu coloquei no lucal ideal para a climatização da sala e para maximizar o meu conforto.
O facto de ajudar a estabilizar a temperatura do aqua é um bonus, bem vindo.......mas secundario.

Jose Miranda

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Após este debate, parece-me que se chegou às seguintes conclusões:

1) Se queremos controlar a temperatura de um aquário, conjuntamente com a área em que está inserido, a melhor opção é o A/C

2) Se o objectivo é uma redução/controlo prático da temperatura do aquário, então a melhor opção será o chiller. Este último, apesar de conter um gasto superior ao eco-cooler, não tem problemas de humidade e evaporação exagerada. Também tem uma eficiência energética, relativamente ao A/C (se considerarmos o principal objectivo, o aquário.

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas
È isso mesmo Bruno, corretissimo.
A não ser que resolvam o problema da humidade e ai é o ecocoller....

Vou fazer um e depois digo os resultados.

Jose Miranda

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Após este debate, parece-me que se chegou às seguintes conclusões:
> 
> 1) Se queremos controlar a temperatura de um aquário, conjuntamente com a área em que está inserido, a melhor opção é o A/C
> 
> 2) Se o objectivo é uma redução/controlo prático da temperatura do aquário, então a melhor opção será o chiller. Este último, apesar de conter um gasto superior ao eco-cooler, não tem problemas de humidade e evaporação exagerada. Também tem uma eficiência energética, relativamente ao A/C (se considerarmos o principal objectivo, o aquário.


De facto este é um problema é infelizmente só nos preocupamos com ele, às vezes, tarde demais.

A colocação de um chiller dentro de uma sala e perto do aquário é contra-produtivo. Na verdade o chiller gera mais calor que o aquário e por isso, também ele acaba por ser um importante factor para o aquecimento de todo o sistema. Na minha sala o chiller foi inicialmente colocado dentro do móvel ao lado do aquário. Rapidamente me apercebi que, não só, estava sempre ligado, como ele mesmo era uma importante fonte de calor. Na altura resolvi a questão com um investimento elevado, montando um chiller longe do aquário - na verdade, o condensador foi mesmo colocado na varanda. Como é óbvio, esta solução, na altura resolvida pelo Fernando Ribeiro acabou por implicar uma pequena obra em casa, com a colocação de uma centralina junto à sump bem como a colocação da serpentina de titanio dentro desta. Cerca de 10 metros de tubos de cobre levam o gás até à serpentina.

Foi uma solução cara, mas muito eficiente. Pelo que sei, apenas o Julio Macieira tem um sistema igual.

Agora que não tenho um aquário de recife e toda a parafernália de luzes e equipamentos, consigo manter a água a uma temperatura aceitável sem que para isso o chiller tenha que entrar em funcionamento. Estou mesmo a pensar vender o equipamento, mas sinceramente não sei se será viável a sua desmontagem e montagem posterior noutro local. O que acham?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas Diogo
Se no teu caso o Chiller tiver valvulas para recolha do gaz, essa sera uma tarefa relativamente facil.
1 - reabsorção do gaz para dentro do compressor - fechar valvulas.
Toda a carga de gaz ficara dentro do compressor (armazenada para a futura instalação).
2 - o corte do cobre na varanda, selagem dos tubos de cobre na unidade...
3 - corte dos tubos de cobre junto ao aquario e a 2 palmos da serpentina de titanio.
4 - Contagem dos metros de tubo  instalados da varada até ao aquario, isto para futura orientação a nivel da carga de gaz.
5 - reinstalação do equipamento, vacuo e reacerto de carga de gaz se necessario.

O cobre na tua casa pode ficar ai, não é tecnicamente aconsselhado a reutilização do cobre ja existente, mesmo que o gaz seja o mesmo... 
ò seja não á necessidade de partir nada na tua casa.....
Atenção muitos destes equipamentos não tem estas valvulas de recolha de gaz o que implica a perda total da carga ou a recolha do mesmo com uma bomba de recolha de gás.
A sua pesagem e depois voltar a carregar o equipamento com a carga certa.
Os valores para esta mudança depende , mas experimenta a vender o aparelho com a condição de que quem o levar tem que levar ai alguem tecnicamente habilitado para o desmanchar e montar no seu local definitivo.
Claro que o que estou a descrever é uma instalação basica, existem ainda algumas variaveis, mas qualquer tecnico devera estar preparado para resolver qualquer problema que possa surgir.

Jose Miranda

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá José,

Obrigado pela tua, tão completa resposta. Não percebo muito do assunto, mas sinceramente não me parece que tenha as ditas válvulas. Vou informar-me.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------

